# Ashtabula Maps?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Anybody know a good source for maps on this lake? And other ND lakes? Something that show structure? Where can one get topo maps of terrian before it was impounded? Please don't say the Corps.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I have asked damn near everybody. Nobody knows of one. If you find one let me know. Not those cheesy blue and white ones either. You know the ones scheels sells, they suck.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

With all the interest on pre-impoundment maps you'd think someone would set up a business for it. Hint-hint.


----------

